# Beginner Skijor References?



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm looking at skijor as a fun winter activity for Sam and I to do when we can't be out doing things like tracking and such. I'm not looking to do it competitively, but I would like to have some fun and hit the trails.

This year, he won't be ready to pull any weight, but are there exercises I could do with him out on the trails to prepare him for next year or the year after? This year, I'm thinking of mostly hiking with him on the trails, but while I'm doing that, could I be teaching directional commands or getting him used to a pulling harness? I don't think transitioning him to a pulling harness will be that tough since he already knows that his agitator harness means it's ok to pull vs. his collars that mean it isn't.

I'm looking at this as a basic reference - http://www.skijornow.com/ are there any other really good ones out there to get us started on the basics? I think it would be a great way to exercise him in the winter and I already love skiing myself!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

_Ski Spot Run_ is a great book to get you started with commands. I started just on walks around the neighborhood in harness. 

If you are a strong skier, you'll probably be contributing enough work that you won't be dead weight. When everything is in sync, you are really in a rhythm where you are working with them instead of just getting pulled along, so I wouldn't count it completely out this year. Also, dogs don't absolutely need to be actually pulling you to skijor - there is a couple here locally who skijors with toy poodles! The dogs are lined out but they are more or less running along in front of the owners.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

sassafras gave great advice. I started Denali by walking around the neighborhood. She didn't do any real pulling until she was over 2 years old; I used a Flexi lead to prevent her from pulling when she was young.

I *wish* Kaytu wouldn't pull so hard for skijoring. She's the "run as fast as I can" type which is awesome when I'm on a bike but not when I have xcountry skiis attached to my feet. If I was an awesome skier it may be better. I have to tell her "easy" just about the entire time to keep her at a walking/slow trot pace. She pulled me _hard _about 8 miles I think it was when we went in February and was going just as strong at the end as she was at the start. Girl is a beast.

I used a rock climbing harness as my belt, it worked great.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Sam will be a beast, too. He's STRONG already and he loves to run. I've started running for very short periods with him on trails (soft surface). He always would rather go on longer while I'm panting for breath and there are times he'd pull me even though I was trying to run, too. I think our biggest challenges will be my ski skills and control for him.

I'm planning on working on my ski skills this winter, taking a few local classes to try to up my game there. Many of our trails have lots of hills and I'd never skiied on hills before moving here, so I need to get better at those myself as well as do better at stops. I was also considering putting him on a harness and line and just going for short runs together on the snow. That way, I'm not on skis and can concentrate more on him and have better ability to stop myself. I planned on getting snow running shoes for me as well as some booties for him.

And, we might have an older dog joining us for a bit that sounds like it already likes to pull...this could be a good way for all of us to get some exercise!

I just ordered Ski Spot Run!  I also mountain bike, so who knows...if we get good on snow, I might buy a cheaper bike to bikejor with in the summer.


----------

